# Parking Sensors



## budgie13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Our parking sensors (made by Steel Mate) have given up the ghost and are listed on our insurance with Comfort. We are already having two new tyres and they are being fitted tomorrow as our rear tyres are from 2001! We need a Cam Belt before we go away on a big trip and the front brakes need work so the timing is terrible. To add insult to injury the seller of our motorhome promised to give us half of the cost of the rear brake repair back but has now gone back on their word and are out of the country.

We've had a look on the forum and spoken to people and some people seem to think that reversing sensors are a complete waste of time and what we need is a camera. However, we don't have camera fitting money available at the moment as a motorhome without a cam belt but with a camera wouldn't travel very far, although we'd have a lovely new view of the drive.

I'm guessing we need to either get some replacement cheap sensors fitted or tell Comfort that ours aren't working. 

We're not confident with DIY fitting and Conrad Anderson charge £105 for fitting plus £165 for the cheapest sensors they'll supply. Does anybody have any recommendations for a budget solution?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Well I bought a set of expensive Waeco reversing sensors from Conrad Anderson and the were nothing but trouble. Beeped when there was nothing there, didn't beep when they should, and the sensors keep breaking down. Whilst they were replaced under warranty I gave up with them and bought some off Ebay and they have been fine for about 3 years. They really are very easy to fit and you shouldn't be frightened of doing it yourself.

Mike


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I bought 2 sets of these 2 years ago. 1 for the car, and 1 for the motorhome. Dead easy to fit they even provide the hole cutter Click here The price is very good too.

Frank


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

If you are afraid of drilling holes in the back of you van, this might be a cost effective option to replace your parking sensors:









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/car-Rever...2?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item1c164b728a

*The sensors attach with double sided tape (or screws)
*you need to connect one wire to the reversing light and another to earth
*Find a way to route the cables inside the van to the box of tricks which houses a buzzer.
*job done!

I had these on my last car for many years, they were accurate and reliable, and although they might not be as presentable as built in sensors I could recommend them to someone in your situation. (on my current car and our MH I bit the bullet and drilled the bumper for flush mounted sensors.)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have a camera on the MH but have also driven VW T4/5 with built-in sensors incl. 45 degree fore and aft. Very effective.

On balance I would go for the sensors over the camera, for effectiveness and cost.

However. it depends where you mount the sensors relative to any overhang, e.g. bicycles. I do not know if any are adjustable for an additional clearance. With my camera I can see my ladder and towbar.

If in doubt - get out! to look :roll: 

Geoff


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I fitted sensors when we got our van (less than £50 I think) and then fitted a camera as well.
But I wouldn't worry about the insurance company.
You do have sensors fitted and if there are two of you then you can be directed backwards.
Even with sensors you could prang the van by mistake so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Safeguard gave us a discount for the reversing sensors (and another for the camera  ) so I think it would be a problem not to have them working


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We have a camera which operates all the time ( rear view mirror as well) which is brilliant but I still wouldn't mind fitting front and rear sensors as a back up and then Lady Groundhog can get out and have a look as well!

I backed into a single strand of barbed wire fence a few years ago which the sensors didn't see and nor did I - easy to do, that was in my old Bessacarr which had a rear window but the wire was below the level and not visible in the mirrors.

Re the insurance company, they are FITTED so I wouldn't think that was a problem - but as they use every trick possible to get out of claims......?


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

blondel said:


> Safeguard gave us a discount for the reversing sensors (and another for the camera  ) so I think it would be a problem not to have them working


I'm pretty sure my insurance application asked if I had sensors fitted. No mention of how well they worked or how well they were fitted. Just that they existed.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

blondel said:


> Safeguard gave us a discount for the reversing sensors (and another for the camera  ) so I think it would be a problem not to have them working


I think that because there is a discount for a particular item that it can not be implied that having it working is a condition of the policy. A breach of any other condition could however apply.

A discount is only a part of the Underwriters' method of assessing the risk and quoting a premium.

Geoff


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

You might of course find that the work it would take you to fit new one (probably worse part is finding a way to route the wires) could, if applied to the existing sensors, get them working again :wink: 

It might be as simple as a dry (or wet) connection.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you can access the inside of the rear 'bumper' you can fit these.

They are in the form of a self-adhesive tape and are totally invisible from the outside and very easy to fit.

I've had some on the van for over 3 years and they work well.


----------



## budgie13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your replies.

After considering all the pros and cons and the fact that we've got to spend about £1k on the van in the next few weeks we decided to speak to the insurance company. We decided to pay the £25.38 extra premium for not having reversing sensors and will not fix them for now. When we have the money in the future we will either replace them or have a camera fitted. In the meantime the passenger will just have to get out and look!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> If you can access the inside of the rear 'bumper' you can fit these.
> 
> They are in the form of a self-adhesive tape and are totally invisible from the outside and very easy to fit.
> 
> I've had some on the van for over 3 years and they work well.


Thanks for that it looks interesting and after reading their web site, it raised a few Qs in my head which you may be able to answer.

They are electromagnetic, activated when reverse selected, map a field and detect movement within that 'field'.

If one stops during a reversing manoeuvre is it necessary to disengage reverse and re-engage to reactivate?

The method of attachment is adhesive - how easy is it to achieve sufficient cleanliness of a dirty 'skirt' area to guarantee a good bond?

I note that both you and the manufacturer speak about fitting to the rear of the vehicle. As I already have a rear camera, I am more interested in a system for the front, including 45 degree sensing for when reversing/exiting into a tight space - not easy to judge on the passenger side of an 'A' Class. So are they suitable for forward mounting - I assume they need an electric trigger ( as in selecting reverse0 to start the mapping. I suppose one could have a separate switch to trigger it.

You thoughts and experience appreciated.

Geoffe - '

P.S I can understand that the following passage above - " - how easy is it to achieve sufficient cleanliness of a dirty 'skirt' area to guarantee a good bond?" might tempt some of our more juvenile Members but please desist as I would like to keep 'on topic'


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I was fortunate (?) that the rear bumper had to be removed for repair  , and hence the reason for the sensors too, so was able to give the inside of the bumper a really good clean. I would think that if you had reasonable access by putting the vehicle on ramps or stands then cleaning would be fairly straight forward.
Bear in mind that the sensor strip has to be a certain height above the ground, which I can't remember. Mine is a couple of cms below the recommended so occasionally picks up phantom obstructions.

A big plus factor is that the strip is plenty long enough to cover the full width of the bumper so no blind spots and almost wing protection too. I even had to shorten the tape on mine.

i see no reason why it cannot be fitted to the front. 
There is a small control box which picks up power from the reversing light, but a powered switch would do the job just as well.
The small bleeper is attached to a long wire and can be placed anywhere in the cab. The one on mine is actually stuck high up just inside the mid-length placed habitation door. Its plenty loud enough, even an old half deaf person like me can hear it clearly.

Any more Q's just ask.


----------

